# Google to add Galapagos Islands to Street View



## News Bot (May 24, 2013)

SAN FRANCISCO (AP) -- Few have explored the remote volcanic islands of the Galapagos archipelago, an otherworldly landscape inhabited by the world's largest tortoises and other fantastical creatures that inspired Charles Darwin's theory of evolution....

*Published On:* 24-May-13 02:02 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* By JASON DEAREN

*Go to Original Article*


----------

